# White VS. Amber Trich.



## brookside302 (Feb 25, 2008)

From what i read a cloudy white trichrome is the stage right before they turn amber. How much potency will a plant suffer if u harvest when there white. ( Alot/a litte, etc.)  Dont the buds look alot better when there more white tho?


----------



## berserker (Feb 25, 2008)

This is the weay I understand it.If you want more of a mind high.Stick with more cloudy trich's.If you want more of couch lock.Then let more amber color in your trich's.I let it go about 50/50.Keep it GREEN


----------



## brookside302 (Feb 25, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> This is the weay I understand it.If you want more of a mind high.Stick with more cloudy trich's.If you want more of couch lock.Then let more amber color in your trich's.I let it go about 50/50.Keep it GREEN




So i guesssing couch lock is a little more potent ? lol


----------



## berserker (Feb 25, 2008)

brookside302 said:
			
		

> So i guesssing couch lock is a little more potent ? lol


Just a little bit.


----------



## headband (Feb 26, 2008)

yes it is, its a better high for healing pain, and if its a indicia, even better. As long as your trichs are cloudy, starting to turn amber, your in your harvest window, get a nice 30x scope and check em out, its a sight to see. I like couch lock, since i use marijuana to treat my many migraines that i get per week, its all about the couchlock, lazy high that does the trick for me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2008)

*Click the link and check out the chart.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13710*


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

mmm i love cloudy to clear cerebral head highs but everyone has different taiste


----------



## MiracleDro (Mar 23, 2008)

hahah read this review someone left on radioshack.com for that microscope..

Pros:*Couch lock*, Durable, Good Grip, Lightweight, Powerful, *Sticky*, Versatile
Best Uses:In teh greenhouse, In the garden, In The Yard
Describe Yourselfo-It-Yourself, Gardener, Novice, Professional
Primary use of this productersonal
Bottom Line:Yes, I would recommend this to a friend


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 23, 2008)

_ I have found that I prefer different ratios of cloudy:amber dependant upon the strain.  Some strains like White Widow for instance, I like earlier, maybe 75:25 and other strains, Haze for instance, I like later, 10:90.  _

_And then there is my Highland Thai, it takes 18 weeks most of the time to get to mostly amber but it is worth the wait, eh??  Mine is always a very heady buzz. yield is kinda low too._

_Haze never locks me to a couch, even at 16 weeks(0:100). while White Widow at 10-11 (all amber)weeks will rivot my bottom to the top of the nearest solid object, eh?? yield is excellent with the amber trichs._

_I prefer a heady buzz, it's just that different strains get there at different stages of the clear:cloudy:amber cycle.:hubba: _


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

I usually just go with 50/50 and its kind of a combo of cerebral high and couchlock. I can still function if I absolutely have too but I'm also giggly and energized somewhat. Just my thoughts. It depends on what type of high you are looking for, though. Take care and be safe.


----------

